# Puch Alpina Racing bike, need help on it. [ history ]



## taikuodo (Aug 7, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/194277675.html
40 bucks for the road bike
I cant find much information on it, is it good? Bad deal? Was it a dept store bike?
How old is it?
Thanks for anyone who can provide some info!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's not worth much more than that.. Puch was a typical 70's bike boom bike. Also, I believe it was Puch that made all their frames with a 56cm top tube. It definitely created some sizing challenges


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Some were Reynolds 531.*

Those went down the road nicely. They were less attractive but the same bikes as Austro Daimlers. Just fixed one and sent it off to college with my older son. News to me about the 56 cm top tubes, but since I ride a 56 or 57, I never noticed.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

The following information from http://www.sheldonbrown.com



> An attempt by a large diversified European company to create a prestige marque in the bicycle world. They did a pretty darn good job of it too! There were some glitches, such as a full size range of bikes all sporting the same length top tube. That, apparently, was eventually taken care of.
> 
> The top end bike was the Ultima. A dark purple or lavender color. Early models had full Campy Titanium Super Record including Ti pedals and bottom bracket. Use of Fiamme Ergal rims and Unicanitior saddles made these bikes stand- outs in the world of production bike mayhem. Such early examples with the goodies in place are worth about $1,100. Since the early S.R. is what makes these so special, later models are worth much less, perhaps $ 800.
> 
> ...


----------

